# Longy saturday 12/1/08



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Swell dependant anyone keen for a longy trip sat morning?

Matty


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

me too


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds good Matty.
I have some more new lures to try.
Will you be going to the markets beforehand?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope to make it, have to be in Berry for lunch... 

Looked SSSensational out there this arvo, swell has been breaking over The Wall for the last week and It's calm now, hell who can do an arvo Thurs/Friday??


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice boys looks to be a great day i had a look this arvo was flat as there was a jet ski out there who had to make his own waves to jump, i'll be in the water early as i have my mates kids birthday party to go to, my present to him will be the massive kingy i get :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a possible starter for Saturday early. I'll be taking an Adventure for a test run 8). That baker's mine Michael.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I will not be bloody making it guys...

But speaking to two fellas today that bagged out on 70-80cm kings said they were hitting squid and the silmies that are thick all around there, would not touch yakkas though.

I await the report, eagerly.....


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Spoke to a mate today.
A 6 kilo red was taken from Longy only days ago.
Things are looking good boys.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Should be launching around 5:30 and heading out to The Wall


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm aiming to be on the water at 5 I'll see you out there

Matty


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Confirming my presence at 0451, loaner on racks.


----------

